# Camper Park Km Zero (Among Gandia, Oliva and Denia)



## Peter3000 (Oct 2, 2013)

Again here for several months. Just perfect. Very good facilities, well maintained and very clean. Bicycle Lane. Lidl, bakery, bars, restaurants, veterinary, medical, .... less than 500 meters. Also rental car for only 12 € / day. Paco, always helpful and very friendly. Very good price. 

More information kmzerocamperpark. com


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

My suggestion would be to go a bit further south to the new aire in Calpe.....better and cheaper, and I reckon the surrounding area is MUCH nicer. Their rate is 9 euros per night.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sorry but that doesn't appeal to me at all! 
OK for an over night or two but I can't imagine staying there for a few months.
I'd rather have a bit of greenery around. That looks a bit like a prison yard.

Cazzie


----------



## Peter3000 (Oct 2, 2013)

Matter of taste, for me it is a very nice place, I was here last year, and have been back this year, I also know other places like in Calpe, Alfaz del Pi or Murcia, but certainly, this is where the best I have tried, and I've been comfortable. In just 5 minutes you can walk between orange and enjoy the Valencian countryside. The price of 5 € / day with hot water showers and sinks, it seems very good. You have also the possibility of a free Wifi, but not so fast, my work for me. 

greetings


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Friendly*

Looks bit too close for parking to my taste. Only about 8 feet between units. Cant run around indoors undressed there.
Need some room to swing the cat I don't have !!


----------

